

Push to End Job Barriers Rattles Greece and Economy - absconditus
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/15/world/europe/15greece.html?_r=2

======
absconditus
"Experts say there are about 70 closed professions here, including those of
lawyers, engineers, taxi drivers, speech therapists, welders, notaries, street
market vendors, newsstand operators and architects. Each is protected from
competition by a byzantine tangle of regulations and licensing requirements
that result in high prices for consumers and a reliable living for insiders."

